# mounting a pistol in a shadow box



## flowchart_jockey (Dec 23, 2009)

I am helping a friend build a shadow box for his captain's retirement. He will be using the box to display two flags and a (replica) Civil War naval pistol. We are trying to figure out an attractive way to hold the gun in place. This box may be placed flat on a table or upright, so it will need to be held in snugly. It will also occasionally be taken out of the box to shoot. Any ideas?


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Just a thought… Set the gun on the wood and shine a bringht light down on top of it. Draw around the shadow of the gun. Remove enough wood of the drawn gun outline so the gun will sit deep into it. Wrap the gun in Sarran (sp) wrap (the food wrap stuff). Fill the cutout area in the wood with a wood filler or something simular and let dry. Remove gun, clean up impression, fill if needed and the flock. Just a thought…


----------



## DomingoRB6 (Jun 16, 2010)

Leather shoe string might go with the theme or maybe some old bent squares nails


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

A bit of foam cut to shape, then flocked and a rare earth magnet or two beneath the flocking to hold the gun more securely???


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

A felt lined wood horseshoe shaped bracket just behind the front sight and a tight fitting shelf with a border up on the grip may take care of most of the work. Like DomingoR86 said, a leather tie, possibly at the trigger guard would finish it off.
Best of luck,
BTKS


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Kindlingmaker has the idea. I French fit gun boxes and the light and shadow tracing is my method to get a cut pattern in 1/4" ply or MDF. Then cut it out with a scroll saw. I usually spend a couple hours just filing and sanding the cut out to get that "perfect" fit. Wrap the ply in velvet or flock. I use a 1" thick soft foam under the ply to cushion the gun. That can also be covered in velvet, but I tried to flock it….didn't work.
If you figure the depth correctly, The gun will stay in place if the box is hung on a wall. The magnets are a good idea, too. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Guns are usually mounted on pegs. The rare earth magnet buried just below the surface in the area of the cylinder is a great idea, usually the pegs are at a bit of an angle to keep it leaning towards the back. Good luck


----------



## flowchart_jockey (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas, everyone! The final decision will be up to my buddy, but if we can find the materials, I think we may use old square-headed nails wrapped with leather straps to prevent the metal from touching metal. Thanks, DomingoRB6! We may also put in a magnet for some extra safety. We are going with a thin back plate (bottom) so we won't be able to do a French fit.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Leather has salts in it, felt would be better. Ever seen brass cartridiges that have been in a belt of a year or 2?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Survivor is correct….mostly. Vegetable tanned leather will not affect metals. Chemically tanned leather will definitely erode any blueing and probably worse!


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

With the leather, it depends on whether it is acid tanned or vegetable tanned. Acid tanned leather will definitely corrode metal; vegetable tanned is not supposed to do so. Or you can line the leather so that there is no contact between the leather and the metal of the pistol.

Jim


----------



## Dano46 (Sep 21, 2009)

How about a dowel rod? Insert barrel into the rod, and it looks like it is floating. Needless to say though, the dowel rod needs to be fastened securely.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It is not a good idea to leave any foriegn material in a firearm barrel for any lenght of time other than oil and other protectants unless it is a wall hanger only.


----------



## Dano46 (Sep 21, 2009)

TopamaxSurvivor, you are correct, but it is a replica, right. Will it even fire, and if it does, will the owner ever shoot it? I figured it was for display only.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Of all the Gun Rooms I have been privileged to visit, the pistols (and not replicas) rested on pegs on wall mounted cabinets. Some of the pegs were made of Ivory, Wood and plastic. I would make it as if it would all ways hang on the wall using the pegs. Then for laying it on the table for display just remove the pegs and place buttons in place of the pegs. After all we are talking about displaying a firearm not transporting a firearm. I would also refrain from the use of magnets in holding it in place if you intend to fire this firearm. Once the firearm becomes magnetic it can attract metal shavings and bits and affect the discharging of the firearm properly. Authentic or Replica if a firearm is going to be subject to being moved or bumped around while on display then it shouldn't be displayed. Sorry if I sound hardcore about this, but I'd rather you shoot my wife than disrespect my firearms.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I personally would design it as a "presentation" case with a hinged lid. It can still be displayed with the lid open and the case resting flat on a table.


----------

